# Chausson Allegro 83. Where is the pump please?



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

We're having problems with the pump running for a second approx every 15 mins. We cannot find an obvious leak and have followed the pipework as far as possible. But one with Rheumatoid Arthritis and the other with dodgey knees it's difficult. 

Can anyone tell us where the pump is positioned and how to get at it please? 

We are turning the pump off at present and just turning on when needed.

Your advice with the sensor for fresh water was excellent and we now have a read out. Hope someone can help with this problem.

Thanks Jan


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Do you have a trigger shower head ?

If you have then these, from our experience, can cause the pump to run very briefly at intervals.

When you have had a shower turn off the tap as usual and then open the trigger and allow the water to run out of the shower hose- dropping it to the floor to drain- before letting go of the trigger. The system will then be de-pressurised and there will be no feedback to the pump.

G


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Its always a good idea to turn your pump off when not required. 

Just think of the following scenario......

You have filled your fresh water tank to the brim on site and have gone off for the day.  
Your water system springs a leak (not that impossible) 
Your pump then dutifully pumps ALL of the fresh water out of the tank and into some part of your pride and joy !!!   

It has happened to people so unless you need the pump on for a specific purpose 

TURN IT OFF

As far as the location of your pump is concerned....

Turn the pump on
Open a tap
Seek out where the noise is coming from :roll:


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks both

Have tried the listening idea but husband wears 2 hearing aids and my hearing is not good. We both think it comes from the shower area but was hoping someone with the same motorhome would know.

Jan


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

On my Chausson the pump is inside a wall box which is in the dinnette area directly behind the passenger seat. it is accessed by removing a cushion and lifting the lid off the box.


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

Pump now found. Under a false floor below the cooker. Chrisgog was very helpful with location.

Still no sign of leak but now I'll trawl the site for information on pumps.

Thanks again for your help

jan


----------

